

Free calls using Facebook via Messenger app - MojoJolo
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-messenger-app-calling-2013-1

======
MojoJolo
This will greatly contribute to the decline of GSM and the rise of mobile
data. Great move and good job by Facebook. I'm excited to try this and see
what will happen.

